# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Штаты. Кадры. Зарплаты.

## Victorya

> Последние 3 года еще руковожу районной клубной системой.


   Привет, коллега и соседка! Присоединяйся! У нас здесь самые насущные проблемы обсуждаются! Тебе понравится, заглядывай пощаче, не пропадай. 

   Кстати, любопытно у кого ещё кадры, работающие в сельских CДК числятся и получают зарплату в районе? У нас это полностью вотчина глав муниципальных образований. Т.е. глава сельского поселения является работодателем своих же клубных работников, и ведет себя соответственно: ну и что, что у тебя специальное образование и какой-то там стаж, любовница моего шурина на должности директора дома культуры будет смотреться очень даже еплохо! Зарплата соответственная. И у всех ОЧЕНЬ разная. Возможности бюджетов различных муниципальных образований сильно друг от друга отличаются. Поэтому работники занимающие одни и те же должности в разных "сельских советах" получают весьма разнящуюся в деньгах зарплату. и что закономерно: не всегда *лучшие* (в плане опыта и работы) специалисты, получают лучшую (читайте - б*О*льшую) зарплату. А как у вас обстоит дело с этим вопросом?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Возможности бюджетов различных муниципальных образований сильно друг от друга отличаются. Поэтому работники занимающие одни и те же должности в разных "сельских советах" получают весьма разнящуюся в деньгах зарплату. и что закономерно: не всегда *лучшие* (в плане опыта и работы) специалисты, получают лучшую (читайте - б*О*льшую) зарплату. А как у вас обстоит дело с этим вопросом?


В нашем районе такого нет. Существует штатное расписание с определенными должностными окладами для всех сельских поселений. Другой вопрос, что штат работников может быть разным у ДК. Нам доплачивают 25% за работу на селе ну и за выслугу лет, конечно. И выше головы никто не прыгнет. Так как бюджет у поселений весьма скудный. 
Но несмотря на то что мы получаем на 25% больше чем городские культработники - никто из них в село не спешит. Отсюда делаем вывод - Как ни прискорбно, но скоро в селе будут работать люди, которые просто станут открывать ДК, чтобы его проветрить. К сожалению.:frown:
Я уже писала в теме, что у нас каждый год поступают выпускники в училище культуры, но еще не один из них не вернулся в наш ДК. Казалось бы - есть поле для творчества - только работай..но увы... Лучше торговать в магазине.:mad:

Давно обещала показать наше видео. Вот наконец-то принесла с работы. Танцевальный коллектив "Гранат" Танец "Чукотка" 
http://rutube.ru/tracks/2109310.html...92c8345b5e1a52

----------


## Алла и Александр

Привет всем!
Девочки, кому-нибудь приходилось менять штатку? Объясню . Есть должность дворника.Нужно сделать из нее - культорганизатора. Зарплата одинаковая - минималка в итоге.Как сделать все правильно и возможно ли это в середине года?

----------


## Мелодия

> То есть - не платят ваще


Вот гады!!! :mad:
*Алла и Александр*, мы в марте меняли киномеханика на администратора-кассира, с 10-го на 8-й разряд. Во время кризиса. Но я не знаю, как это происходит :frown:.

----------


## Victorya

> Есть должность дворника.Нужно сделать из нее - культорганизатора. Зарплата одинаковая - минималка в итоге.Как сделать все правильно и возможно ли это в середине года?


  Хоть в середине года, хоть в начале, хоть в конце, руководитель на свое усмотрение может вводить и выводить штатные единицы из штатного расписания. Это что касается того, можете ли вы изменять штатное расписание в середине года. Однозначно - можете. 
Приказ будет называться "О внесении изменений в штатное расписание". 
Текст примерно такой:
В связи с производственной необходимостью + _ещё какие-нибудь умные обоснования_ 
п р и к а з ы в а ю:
1. С (дата) вывести из штатного расписания (учреждение) штатную единицу (название) - (разряд ЕТС, либо оклад).
2.Ввести в штатное расписание (учреждение) штатную единицу (название) - (разряд ЕТС, либо оклад).

Ну это что касается основной канвы самого приказа... А вот по поводу одинакового оклада дворника и культорганизаора меня берут сильные сомнения. Мы пока на новую систему оплаты труда не перешли, и получаем зарплату по-старинке (разряды ЕТС), и здесь ситуация такая: дворник максимум 2 разряд (но по закону доплачивают до МРОТ, т.е. 4330), а культорганизатор 8 разряд. Поэтому, целесообразнее выводить и вводить должности РАВНЫЕ по разряду, или если система оплаты труда новая должности из одной профессиональной квалификационной группы - дабы не потерять общий фонд оплаты труда, либо не получить дефицит средств. Хотя. если уж так сильно хочется и не жалко финансовых средств, которые потеряете в результате обмена единиц (или наоборот бюджет вам наобещает компенсировать разницу в сторону увеличения) - на здоровье выводите и вводите. Здесь никаких противоречий закону.
  Не знаю насколько понятно объяснила...:smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
 Вика, все понятно объяснила. Спасибо большое. Я так примерно и думала. Там действительно будет загвоздка с оплатой. Мы как раз перешли на новую систему. Ставки дворника и культорганизатора примерно равны - У дворника 2900, а у культорганизатора 3200. Остальное - компенсационные выплаты из бюджет. Я так думаю, что из-за этой разницы мы можем сделать только 0,75 ставки культорганизатора.

----------


## Рамоновна

А мы переходим на НСОТ с декабря. Но документы уже все готовы. Все получили уведомления, готовим дополнительные соглашения к трудовым договорам, выдали положение и график аттестации, ну в общем, все как надо - по порядку.
А оклады у нас будут примерно такие:
уборщица-2100
завхоз-3100
руководитель кружка, методист - 3800
хормейстер, балетмейстер, руководитель коллектива х/с- 5000-5400
заведующий сельским филиалом- /бывший директор СДК, СК/- 5000-5400
Плюс сельские - 25%

Доплата до МРОТ теперь идет как % надбавка "за увеличение объема" или "качество..."

Высвободился фонд для надбавок и стимулирующих, компенсирующих выплат.

В результате, директор РДК - 12000, у некоторых х/руков- 8000-9000, у заведующих СДК- 6250. 

Не смогли ввести за выслугу - фонд не позволил. Нам его оставили без увеличения. Пришлось кое-где соптимизироваться, но в основном безболезненно.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 По поводу замены должностей. В принципе, поменять должности вы вправе в любое время. По новой системе мы работаем уже год, из опыта вывели, что для начисления нормальной зарплаты директору и худруку выгоднее иметь не много совместителей, а не очень большое количество основных работников, которым идут всяческие премии и доплаты.
Конечно, культорганизаиора в данном случае иметь выгоднее, чем дворника как в силу специфики, так и в силу того, что зарплата культработника будет входить в расчёт зарплаты директора, а дворника нет. Но вообще то мы стараемся от таких малооплачиваемых должностей уходить.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Марин, у нас уходить некуда от них. И зарплата директора МУК никак не зависит от зарплаты других работников. Просто у нас есть ставка дворника, без которого вполне возможно обойтись - и всего 2 творческих единицы в Доме культуры. Наши штаты - с вашими не сравнить.У меня в  Домах культуры всего по 2 творческих единицы. А спрашивают с нас не меньше чем с тех ДК у кого штат поболее. Да у нас в районе практически во всех сельских домах культуры такой набор - директор, худрук, 1-2 технички. Иногда сторожа, дворники и культорганизаторы. И что делать? Приходится выкручиваться. Зарплату нам платят из бюджета нашего поселения. Бюджет небольшой. Концы с концами сводим. Вот такие дела.Тут не до жиру, то бишь, большого штата.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла*
При новой системе оплаты зарплата руководителя учреждения по любому зависит от зарплаты работников. Может, вам это не говорят, потому, что у вас бухгалтерия отдельно, и вам спускаются уже просчитанные цифры. Зарплата руководителя складывается из средней заработной платы творческих работников ДК умноженной на коэффициент. Причём, посмотрев в интернете, я поняла, что в каждой области и даже городе коэффициент разный. У нас - 2.
Запарка идёт - страшная, 5 сентября - День города, 6 - областной фестиваль "Богатырские забавы". В обоих мероприятиях муж - главный режиссёр, репетиции каждый день.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Но честно, вы героические люди - с таким штатом творите праздник людям!

----------


## Рамоновна

> Зарплата руководителя складывается из средней заработной платы творческих работников ДК умноженной на коэффициент.


По положению, коэффициент может быть до 5 единиц. В расчет зарплаты руководителя берется средняя зарплата творческих сотрудников за ПРЕДЫДУЩИЙ ГОД. У меня, как директора МУК и директора ДК по совместительству- будет 17 000 "грязными"

----------


## Алла и Александр

> У меня, как директора МУК и директора ДК по совместительству- будет 17 000 "грязными"


А разве директор МУК имеет право на совместительство? Насколько мне известно - он даже кружки вести не должен.

----------


## Рамоновна

Возможно. Но пока нет подходящей "дурочки" на мой ДК. А рада бы была!!! Хозяйственные вопросы решаются с каждым годом все сложнее. Это при том, что глава поселения у нас классный. Сегодня, например, завершилась моя *трехдневная* эпопея по очистке сливной ямы. Приезжали разные комхозники, говорили : "не наше", и уезжали. И катализатором стало то, что завтра- районная учительская конференция. Иногда спекулирую тем, что у нас проходят главные районные мероприятия, и ставлю проблему непосредственно накануне праздника. Решают- куда им деваться.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А у вас случайно нет документика, где бы черным по белому:
*Директор МУК не может...*

Это был бы классный аргумент!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Рамоновна*,
 Ира, посмотрю такой документик.:smile:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> По положению, коэффициент может быть до 5 единиц. В расчет зарплаты руководителя берется средняя зарплата творческих сотрудников за ПРЕДЫДУЩИЙ ГОД. У меня, как директора МУК и директора ДК по совместительству- будет 17 000 "грязными"


По положению в вашей области. Всё зависит насколько область обеспечена финансами. У нас коэффициент только 2. Директора получают от 8 до 15 тыс. ( 15 - это засракуль, со стажем более 20 лет). Хорошо, у нас насальник УК понимая ситуацию выплачивает из централизованного фонда директорам ежемесячную премию в размере от 50 до 80 % от оклада.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Алла и Александр*,
 Консультировалась у юриста нашего УК. Он очень удивился, что директорам нельзя совмещать. Сказал, что очень многие это делают и прблем не возникает.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> например, _некий_ балетмейстер - 8600-оклад+25% сельских + 1500 за звание коллектива+ 30% за качество + 20% за расширенный объем работы + 20% за интенсивность


Да уж. Об этом стоит только помечтать. Вся наша "интенсивность" - это стимулирующие выплаты, которые зависят вовсе  не от того, как ты сработал, а от того сколько денег даст область. А она дает только на среднюю зарплату по учреждению и то, не всегда .У нас нет даже доплаты за звание коллектива. Молю Бога, чтобы удалось со следующего года ввести ставку руководителю "Образцового" коллектива, звание которого мы защитили в прошлом году.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Да уж. Об этом стоит только помечтать.


у моего балетмейстера - 4 группы и з/п 20 тыс. потому что РАБОТАЕТ. а есть и руководители кружков с з/п 4 тыс.





> а от того сколько денег даст область.


у нас такой проблемы нет- бюджет района *не дотационный*. всего таких районов 3 в области.

----------


## Леди N

Уважаемые руководители. скажите, а Вы даёте совместителям доп отпуск??? Кажется у меня назревает конфликт.... Согласно Распоряжению Главы района у нас в МО доп отпуск- 14 дней максимум- и зависит он от ОБЩЕГО трудового стажа.... всегда давала доп отпуск только основным сотрудникам- уже и не помню откуда это пошло- завтра будем поднимать документы...А как у Вас??? Вы даёте совместителям доп.отпуск??

----------


## Натник

Доп отпуск мы вообще не даем, поэтому наши совместители идут в отпуск в тот месяц, что и по основной работе.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Вы даёте совместителям доп.отпуск??


у нас и у основных сотрудников такого нет....

----------


## Леди N

> у нас и у основных сотрудников такого нет....


Ну тогда немного поясню...В нашем районе действует Распоряжение Главы района от 2002 года, которое гласит, что работникам культуры разрешено в течении текущего года брать доп. отпуск, продолжительность которого исчисляется из общего трудового стажа: от ..до 5 лет- 5 дней, ....(дальше наизусть градацию  к своему стыду не помню)....свыше 15 лет- 14 дней доп. оплачиваемого отпуска. Все основные сотрудники пользуются этой льготой.

----------


## Рамоновна

> .свыше 15 лет- 14 дней доп. оплачиваемого отпуска


я тоже так хочу...

----------


## Леди N

Да простит меня Ирина Викторовна и переместит эту информацию куда следует, но вдруг это кому- нибудь ещё пригодится... Вообщем- это моя переписка с экспертом электронной системы "Культура"....

Отпуск
Уважаемые эксперты! В нашем районе действует Распоряжение Главы района от 2002 года, которое гласит, что работникам культуры разрешено в течении текущего года брать дополнительный оплачиваемый отпуск, продолжительность которого исчисляется из общего трудового стажа: от 5 до 10 лет- 4 календарных дня, от 10 до 15 лет- 9 дней, свыше 15 лет- 14 календарных дней. Все сотрудники, у которых наша организация- основное место работы, пользуются этой льготой. Совместителям мы не предоставляли дополнительный отпуск. Правомерно ли это? В фонде оплаты труда нет денежных средств на оплату доп отпусков совместителям(( А у нас, кажется, назревает конфликтная ситуация. Будем признательны за консультацию по этому вопросу. С уважением, .....

Отвечает Николай Ивашиненко, эксперт Системы Культура
31 августа, 18:00
Добрый день, Наталья Владимировна!

Совместителям гарантии и компенсации, предусмотренные трудовым законодательством, предоставляются в полном объеме. Работа по совместительству не влечет никаких ограничений по продолжительности ежегодных отпусков. Поэтому продолжительность отпуска на работе по совместительству, установленная законодательством, не отличается от продолжительности отпуска по основному месту работы.

Продолжительность дополнительного оплачиваемого отпуска зависит от основания, по которому он предоставляется. Здесь для совместителей также не предусмотрено каких-либо ограничений или особенностей (ч. 1 ст. 116, ст. 120, ч. 2 ст. 287 Трудового кодекса РФ).



© Материал из Справочной системы «Культура».

----------

Zabanka (03.09.2016)

----------


## Oxytam

Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли у кого- то уже разработанные критерии оценки эффективности  на каждого сотрудника клубной системы, по которым вы уже работаете,  покажите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Oxytam*, бросьте на мою почту маячок-вышлю

----------


## Бирюза

Здравствуйте коллеги! обращаюсь за помощью
С будущего года наше штатное расписание делится на 2 раздела
раздел 1 -штатные единицы, финансируемые за счет субсидии на выполнение муниципального задания
раздел 2 - штатные единицы, финансируемые за счет приносящей доход деятельности (трудовой договор, оклад, РК и т.д.)
как внести в штатное расписание руководителя платного кружка, который работает на % от общего поступления оплаты за кружок (пока по простому договору услуг) Человек планирует устроиться к нам с трудовой книжкой, а значит перейти на постоянный трудовой договор
Как установить ему оклад, если сейчас каждый месяц разная сумма поступлений от кружковцев- кто-то перестал ходить  кто-то болел и т.д.  
Может быть у кого-то уже есть такая система? Подскажите

----------


## Lena65

> Здравствуйте коллеги! обращаюсь за помощью
> С будущего года наше штатное расписание делится на 2 раздела
> раздел 1 -штатные единицы, финансируемые за счет субсидии на выполнение муниципального задания
> раздел 2 - штатные единицы, финансируемые за счет приносящей доход деятельности (трудовой договор, оклад, РК и т.д.)
> как внести в штатное расписание руководителя платного кружка, который работает на % от общего поступления оплаты за кружок (пока по простому договору услуг) Человек планирует устроиться к нам с трудовой книжкой, а значит перейти на постоянный трудовой договор
> Как установить ему оклад, если сейчас каждый месяц разная сумма поступлений от кружковцев- кто-то перестал ходить  кто-то болел и т.д.  
> Может быть у кого-то уже есть такая система? Подскажите


Вы с ним по трудовому договору не можете работать? У нас например балетмейстер имеет на ставку 3 группы. Во Вне рабочее время, она два раза в неделю ведёт занятие со взрослой группой. они платят 1000 руб. в месяц. через нашу кассу. По окончании месяца, после акта о проделанной работе - она получает свои 60% а Дому культуре остаются 40 %. Но Вы же можете на других условиях это оформить... и вот тут у неё и идёт заинтересованность в большей посещаемости клубного формирования. Естественно сумма выходит разная каждый месяц

----------


## Lena65

Девочки, помогите пожалуйста у кого ЦКС. Нас объединяют и к нам прибавляются 5 сёл. надо всё начинать с нуля. Устав. Штатка и т.д. У кого есть образцы - пожалуйста дайте для образца... maikova_elena@mail.ru

----------


## Бирюза

> Вы с ним по трудовому договору не можете работать?


так в том то и дело, что  сейчас у нас также как у Вас - *договор услуг и акт выполненных услуг* и каждый месяц разная сумма оплаты, так как она зависит от  от общего дохода за кружок т. е. %, а как это перевести на трудовой договор, где должен быть твердый оклад, р\к, ??? :Dntknw:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Lena65*, посмотрите на сайте
https://klubramon.jimdo.com/документы/

----------


## Lena65

> так в том то и дело, что сейчас у нас также как у Вас - договор услуг и акт выполненных услуг и каждый месяц разная сумма оплаты, так как она зависит от от общего дохода за кружок т. е. %, а как это перевести на трудовой договор, где должен быть твердый оклад, р\к, ???


 что этого сотрудника будет стимулировать? в чём его заинтересованность в большей наполняемости? вообще не вижу смысла в этом....

----------

Бирюза (12.01.2017)

----------


## Oxytam

Уважаемые коллеги, по каким параметрам вы определяли  квалификационные группы  должностей работников культуры и относите к 4 и 2 категории?  (Приказ Министерства здравоохранения и социального развития РФ от 31 августа 2007 г. № 570 “Об утверждении профессиональных квалификационных групп должностей работников культуры)

----------


## Натник

> Уважаемые коллеги, по каким параметрам вы определяли квалификационные группы должностей работников культуры и относите к 4 и 2 категории?


а какая должность вас интересует? Просто есть должности, у которых либо нет категорий, либо эти должности не относятся к определенной группе.

----------


## Oxytam

[quote="Натник;5332471"]а какая должность вас интересуе[/quot

Меня интересуют руководители  клубных формирований, кружков, творческих коллективов. Дело в том, что по сути нет  большой разницы между руководителем клубного формирования и руководителем кружка, а эти формулировки находятсЯ в разных квалификационных группах, соответственно и оклады разные. И вот возник вопрос по каким параметрам их разделять? по названию??!!

----------


## Натник

> Дело в том, что по сути нет большой разницы между руководителем клубного формирования и руководителем кружка,


Да, в приказе № 570 они относятся к одной группе Профессиональная квалификационная группа "Должности работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии среднего звена", но у каждой должности есть требования к квалификации

 из приказа 
МИНИСТЕРСТВО ЗДРАВООХРАНЕНИЯ И СОЦИАЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ
РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ

ПРИКАЗ
от 30 марта 2011 г. N 251н

ОБ УТВЕРЖДЕНИИ ЕДИНОГО КВАЛИФИКАЦИОННОГО СПРАВОЧНИКА
ДОЛЖНОСТЕЙ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕЙ, СПЕЦИАЛИСТОВ И СЛУЖАЩИХ, РАЗДЕЛ
"КВАЛИФИКАЦИОННЫЕ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКИ ДОЛЖНОСТЕЙ РАБОТНИКОВ
КУЛЬТУРЫ, ИСКУССТВА И КИНЕМАТОГРАФИИ"

В разделе - 5.2. КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВЫЕ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ КЛУБНОГО ТИПА
(ЦЕНТРАЛИЗОВАННОЙ (МЕЖПОСЕЛЕНЧЕСКОЙ) КЛУБНОЙ СИСТЕМЫ),
ПАРКОВ КУЛЬТУРЫ И ОТДЫХА, ГОРОДСКИХ САДОВ, ДРУГИЕ
АНАЛОГИЧНЫЕ КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВЫЕ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ 

В этом справочнике есть все должностные инструкции и требования к квалификации, у руководителя клубного формирования и руководителя кружка их три - 1 категория, 2 категория и без категории. 

По решению аттестационной комиссии работнику присваивается категория. В положениях об оплате труда должны быть прописаны возможные оклады на все категории. 

Но есть должности, которые не отнесены к группам, у нас это художественный руководитель.

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги дорогие!! Ирина Викторовна, Алла, Наташа Шульга...простите, если кого- то не назвала... Помогите советом и  опытом......Попала в затруднительное положение...

Даже сложно эту щекотливую ситуацию объяснить.....Возникает спорная ситуация, касающаяся творческих единиц нашего ДК.

Итак, у нас есть сотрудники, которые согласно договорам совместительства, работают НА: 1 ставка худрук (36 час на селе) + 1 ставка рук. кружка(18 час работы с кружком)...Несколько лет назад закрепили ЭТУ НОРМУ - 18 ЧАСОВ  в документе, подписанном нашим учредителем...   

раздрай идёт от того, что есть организации (с более молодыми директорами), в кот. 1 ставка рук кружка= 36 час работы с кружком...Плюс "нападающими" на нас вышестоящими товарищами совершенно отвергается понятие внутреннего совместительства....Итог: 36 час основной работы+ 36 ???? час внутреннего (как я ЗНАЮ, а не СЧИТАЮ)совместительства = НАРУШЕНИЕ ТК РФ...

Ну, конечно, у меня есть документы...подтверждающие наши 18 часов и понятиях совместительства внешнего и внутреннего мы разбираемся (как мне до сегодняшнего дня казалось),  но...как доказать, когда тебя не слышат??....

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ ОСТАВЬТЕ СВОИМ УЧАСТИЕМ КРИК О ПОМОЩИ НАШЕЙ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ!  Напишите свои мысли- уверена, они помогут мне при ЗАЩИТЕ ОТ НАПАДЕНИЯ...
Кстати, всё  это обнаружилось после детального допроса о том, почему я в форме 7- нк в разделе кадры ставлю количество сотрудников не согласно кол-ву людей, а согласно договорам совместительства....Как можно иначе понять инструкцию по заполнению 7- нк и не посчитать внутренних совместителей не знаю(((... аргумент У НИХ железный- больше никто "не ставит"- только вы (это я то есть)....... :Tu:

----------


## Oxytam

> По решению аттестационной комиссии работнику присваивается категория. В положениях об оплате труда должны быть прописаны возможные оклады на все категории.


У нас есть Положение об оплате труда, которое утверждено администрацией города, и в нем прописаны должностные оклады: для 2  категории - 9 704 рубля, а для 4 категории - 14 605 рублей. И у меня вопрос, как определить, кто из руководителей кружков и прочих клубных формирований  относится ко 2-- й категории, а кто к 4- ой?  Согласно приказа -от 30 марта 2011 г. N 251н -  получается,  что по названию: ведь КРУЖОК (прописан во 2 категории)  и есть клубное формирование (прописано в 4- ой) Как вы творческие коллективы распределили?

----------


## Натник

Мы наверное друг друга не понимаем, или я чего то не знаю... :Smile3: 

В этом приказе 



> огласно приказа -от 30 марта 2011 г. N 251н


 утверждены квалификационные характеристики должностей, как я понимаю должностные инструкции и требования к квалификации. Мы, дома культуры, относимся к 5 разделу приложения к этому приказу. Должности эти, конечно, очень похожи....Но ни у одной нет 4 категории в этом справочнике. 
Я не могу понять о каких вы категориях говорите :No2:  


Может Рамоновна нам поможет?? Подождем...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Итог: 36 час основной работы+ 36 ???? час внутреннего (как я ЗНАЮ, а не СЧИТАЮ)совместительства = НАРУШЕНИЕ ТК РФ...


Все верно. Такой режим работы - это нарушение ТК. У нас рабочий день, вместе с совместительством - не более 1.5 ставок, т.е. 36 + 18.... 

По поводу 18 часов руководителя кружка. Одно время я "изучала" эту проблему. Что выяснила для себя. В ТК нет такой нормы: рабочий день руководителя кружка  18 часов. А раз это не закреплено в законе, значит рабочий день для этой категории такой же, как и для всех - 40 (36) часов в неделю. Другой вопрос, что из этих 40 (36) часов - 18 часов руководитель кружка должен посвящать только работе с коллективами. Остальное время отводится на методическую работу, подбор репертуара. 





> почему я в форме 7- нк в разделе кадры ставлю количество сотрудников не согласно кол-ву людей, а согласно договорам совместительства..


Мы тоже учитываем всех совместителей и договорников, как самостоятельные единицы. По штату 5.5 единиц, а в 7НК, согласно Инструкции, - 10.))))

----------

Zabanka (09.02.2017), Леди N (08.02.2017)

----------


## Леди N

[Алла и Александр]

У меня есть в архиве переписка заинтересованных этой же темой людей, датированная 2009-м годом. то есть достаточно свежая, один из них- "специалист- юрист", кот со ссылкой на Минкульт, пишет, что совместитель в культуре может работать на 1 ставку рук- ля кружка дополнительно к основной работе, то есть 18 часов в неделю= до 20 часов, согласно ТК....и это можно объяснить только тем, что 1 ставка рук кружка= 18 час в неделю (76,2 час- в месяц)...Если Ирина Викторовна разрешит, я её выложу здесь...но переписка эта на рабочем компе...то есть выложу завтра))

----------


## Рамоновна

пишу с опозданием-только что с концерта из Воронежа - в честь погибших Александровцев. там было 3 наших земляка.

по делу. и на *гипотетическом* примере. 
у меня работает балетмейстер на 1.0 ставки. совмещать может только 0.5 ставки-по закону. наши руководители кружков и руководители кружков в образовании (где ставка - 18 часов) - РАЗНЫЕ вещи!!!. *проверено*.
а по факту работы набирается на 2 ставки. что делать?
Вау! у меня в штатном есть компенсационные выплаты - в том числе и за совмещение профессий, и за расширение зоны обслуживания и за увеличение объема работы, а еще- стимулирующие за качество и прочее... Вот и набирается прилично- балетмейстер занимает 1 ставку, а получает как за две.





> Одно время я "изучала" эту проблему. Что выяснила для себя. В ТК нет такой нормы: рабочий день руководителя кружка 18 часов. А раз это не закреплено в законе, значит рабочий день для этой категории такой же, как и для всех - 40 (36) часов в неделю.


мои изыскания-консультации тоже к этому привели

!!! И не будем путать СОВМЕЩЕНИЕ и СОВМЕСТИТЕЛЬСТВО. Они по-разному оформляются и рабочее время по-разному считается.





> У меня есть в архиве переписка заинтересованных этой же темой людей, датированная 2009-м годом. то есть достаточно свежая, один из них- "специалист- юрист", кот со ссылкой на Минкульт, пишет, что совместитель в культуре может работать на 1 ставку рук- ля кружка дополнительно к основной работе, то есть 18 часов в неделю= до 20 часов, согласно ТК....и это можно объяснить только тем, что 1 ставка рук кружка= 18 час в неделю (76,2 час- в месяц)...Если Ирина Викторовна разрешит, я её выложу здесь...но переписка эта на рабочем компе...то есть выложу завтра))


 выкладывайте... но это кажется не про нас все-таки, а про образование. многие юристы не видят разницы.

----------

Алла и Александр (09.02.2017), Леди N (08.02.2017)

----------


## Леди N

Выкладываю переписку, о которой упоминалось ранее))

29.09.2009 10:35:08 
Здравствуйте коллеги! 
Есть замечательная Инструкция о порядке исчисления заработной платы работников культурно-просветительных учреждений. Утверждена Министерством культуры СССР 29 декабря 1976 г. и согласована с Госкомтрудом СССР, Министерством финансов СССР и Секретариатом ВЦСПС. По которой должностные оклады руководителям кружков устанавливаются за 3 часа кружковой работы в день, а аккомпаниаторы – за 4 часа работы в день. Расчет почасовой оплаты производится путем деления месячного должностного оклада руководителя кружка на 76,2 (среднемесячное количество рабочих дней – 25,4, умноженное на 3 часа); аккомпаниаторам – на 101,6 (среднемесячное количество рабочих дней – 25,4, умноженное на 4 часа). Но есть еще такой термин, как руководитель коллектива или штатный творческий работник коллектива, которому при заполнении журнала учета рабочего времени и, соответственно, табеля проставляется 40 час. в неделю. При этом аккомпаниатору, который работает с ним вместе на одном и том же коллективе ставится в месяц не, к примеру, 176 час (месячной выработки), а 101.6. Откликнитесь, пожалуйста, практики. Как вы проставляете нормы часов в журнале для руководителей и аккомпаниаторов? 
С уважением, 
заведующая отделом информационных технологий МЦ. г.Омск

Татьяна Гаевская

05.10.2009 06:16:18 
Здравствуйте, коллеги! 
Спасибо, что подняли эту тему. Возможно, мы действуем не совсем по инструкции, но у нас заполняется один журнал работы коллектива, а табелируем и руководителя, и аккомпаниатора мы по общим правилам. 
Норма нормой, но есть более востребованные и менее востребованные коллективы - ни для кого это не секрет. Хотя, безусловно, мы стремимся к тому, чтобы все наши творческие коллективы работали на высоком уровне. Но если корпоративные мероприятия начинают занимать значительную часть нашей деятельности, то против желания клиента действовать не станешь. И если им интересны хореографические номера больше, чем, например, хоровые, то мы действуем с учетом их интересов. 
Если считать нормой участия в программах для каждого самодеятельного коллектива 6-8 в год, то из наших 18 коллективов эту норму соблюдают два-три. Остальные значительно (в несколько раз) перерабатывают. Кроме того, в нескольких коллективах по два-три состава, а аккомпаниатор, например, один. Стараемся учитывать переработки, заменять живой аккомпанемент техникой, но... Если подходить к проблеме строго и всерьез, то, вместе с репетициями и поездками на фестивали и прочими мелочами, наши коллективы безусловно перерабатывают. Поэтому в "темы" они пишут основное количество часов, а на свободных местах журнала - все остальные виды деятельности по подготовке репертуара, творческим поездкам, выездной деятельности и т.п. В общем счете набирается даже более часов, чем норма в месяц в табеле.

Наталия Тарасова
13.10.2009 14:30:30 
Уважаемые коллеги! 
Сегодня мы наконец получили долгожданный комментарий от работников Минкультуры России по рассматриваемому тут вопросу. 
Привожу здесь текст данного комментария. 

В соответствии с Трудовым кодексом Российской Федерации (статья 91) нормальная продолжительность рабочего времени не может превышать 40 часов в неделю. Должностные оклады (тарифные ставки) работников учреждений культуры, в том числе руководителей кружков и аккомпаниаторов устанавливаются исходя из сорокачасовой рабочей недели. 

Ранее действовавшими нормативными документами по оплате труда работников культурно-просветительных учреждений руководителям кружков устанавливалась норма кружковой работы в размере трех часов в день и четырех часов аккомпаниаторам с учетом, что остальное рабочее время они занимаются подготовительной работой (подбор репертуара, подготовка мероприятий и репетиций и так далее). 

В настоящее время вопросы трудового распорядка учреждения, в том числе время труда и отдыха работников, регулируются локальными нормативными актами, коллективными договорами, соглашениями и иными нормативными правовыми актами учреждения. 

Руководителям кружков, коллективов по видам искусства и народного творчества и аккомпаниаторам также может устанавливаться почасовая оплата труда, что соответственно должно быть отражено в трудовом договоре, заключаемом с работником. 

Из данного примера следует, что руководителю творческого коллектива установлен месячный должностной оклад исходя из 40 часовой рабочей недели, а оплата труда концертмейстера установлена на условиях почасовой оплаты, что соответствующим образом отражается в журнале учета рабочего времени.

Вера Макаенко
16.10.2009 15:22:40 
Уважаемые коллеги! 
В связи с вышеизложенным ответом Минкультуры России мне бы хотелось уточнить некоторые существенные вопросы. 
1. Если оплата труда концертмейстера устанавливается как почасовая, к примеру, в месяц он вырабатывает 101,6 часа (по ранее действующей инструкции), то бухгалтерия ему оплачивает полную месячную ставку или же в процентном соотношении этих проработанных часов, исходя из 40-часовой недельной выработки по ТК РФ? 
2.Как производить расчет внешним совместителям? Если ранее норма рабочего времени ЗА ПОЛНУЮ СТАВКУ для руководителей творческих коллективов была 76,2 ( а по Трудовому кодексу оформление по совместительству возможно только на 20 час. в неделю), то вырабатывая 20 час.х 4 = 80 час. - они могли расчитывать опять же получать полную ставку на еще одном месте работы. Если конкретизировать мой вопрос, то может ли совместитель в настоящее время рассчитывать на получение 2-х полных заработных плат: одной по основному, а другой как совместитель? 
3. Хотелось бы вместо Инструкции о порядке исчисления заработной платы работников культурно-просветительных учреждений, утвержденной Министерством культуры СССР 29 декабря 1976 г иметь конкретный документ, который бы однозначно читался и выполнялся всеми подведомственными учреждениями культурно-досугового типа. 
С уважением, 
заведующая отделом информационных технологий МЦ. г.Омск

Наталия Тарасова
14.12.2009 18:22:46 
Уважаемая Вера Александровна! 
Нами получен ответ Минкультуры на Ваш вопрос. Размещаю его здесь. 
1.Если концертмейстеру установлена почасовая оплата труда, то его заработная плата определяется исходя из часовой ставки, которая рассчитывается путем деления размера должностного оклада на месячную норму часов, определяемую из среднемесячного количества рабочих дней, умноженного на 4 часа работы в день. 
При расчете следует руководствоваться «Производственным календарем на 2009 год». 
Концертмейстеру выплачивается полная месячная ставка (должностной оклад) при условии его работы 40 часов в неделю. 
2.Что касается условий работы по совместительству, то для отдельных категорий работников установлены особенности такой работы (постановление Минтруда России от 30 июня 2003 г. № 41 «Об особенностях работы по совместительству педагогических, медицинских, фармацевтических работников и работников культуры»). 
Согласно пункту 1 (б) указанного постановления для работников культуры, привлекаемых в качестве педагогических работников дополнительного образования, концертмейстеров, балетмейстеров, хормейстеров, художественных руководителей, продолжительность рабочего времени не может превышать месячной нормы рабочего времени, исчисляемой из установленной продолжительности рабочей недели. 
По нашему мнению, руководитель художественного коллектива может работать по совместительству еще на одну ставку. 
3. Разработка инструкции о порядке исчисления заработной платы в учреждениях культурно-досугового типа не планируется. Учреждений данного типа, подведомственных Министерство культуры Российской Федерации нет. 

Вера Макаенко
21.12.2009 10:35:52 
Уважаемая Наталия! 
Большое спасибо за ответ. Меня несколько удивил пункт 3, где сказано, что Разработка инструкции о порядке исчисления заработной платы в учреждениях культурно-досугового типа не планируется. Учреждений данного типа, подведомственных Министерству культуры Российской Федерации нет. А куда же нас КДУ тогда относят? 
С уважением, 
Вера Александровна Макаенко 
МУК "ГДК им.Красной Гвардии" г.Омск

Наталия Тарасова
21.12.2009 18:12:06 
Уважаемая Вера Александровна! 
Постараюсь уточнить этот момент. Действительно, ситуация получается странная.

----------

Zabanka (09.02.2017), Алла и Александр (09.02.2017)

----------


## Oxytam

> Я не могу понять о каких вы категориях говорите


Наталья, простите, я вас запутала. Начну с начала: У нас есть Положение об оплате труда, которое утверждено администрацией города, и в нем прописаны должностные оклады: для 2 категории - 9 704 рубля, а для 4 категории - 14 605 рублей. Эти категории определены Приказом Министерства здравоохранения и социального развития РФ от 31 августа 2007 г. № 570 “Об утверждении профессиональных квалификационных групп должностей работников культуры: 

Профессиональные квалификационные группы должностей работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии
(утв. приказом Министерства здравоохранения и социального развития РФ
от 31 августа 2007 г. N 570)
1. Профессиональная квалификационная группа «Должности технических исполнителей и артистов вспомогательного состава»
Артист вспомогательного состава театров и концертных организаций; смотритель музейный; ассистент номера в цирке; контролер билетов.
2. Профессиональная квалификационная группа «Должности работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии среднего звена»
Заведующий билетными кассами; заведующий костюмерной; репетитор по технике речи; суфлер; артист оркестра (ансамбля), обслуживающего кинотеатры, рестораны, кафе и танцевальные площадки; организатор экскурсий; руководитель кружка, любительского объединения, клуба по интересам; распорядитель танцевального вечера, ведущий дискотеки, руководитель музыкальной части дискотеки; аккомпаниатор; культорганизатор;
ассистенты: режиссера, дирижера, балетмейстера, хормейстера; помощник режиссера; дрессировщик цирка; артист балета цирка; контролер-посадчик аттракциона; мастер участка ремонта и реставрации фильмофонда.
3. Профессиональная квалификационная группа «Должности работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии ведущего звена»
Концертмейстер по классу вокала (балета); лектор-искусствовед (музыковед); чтец-мастер художественного слова; главный библиотекарь; главный библиограф; помощник главного режиссера (главного дирижера, главного балетмейстера, художественного руководителя), заведующий труппой; художник-бутафор; художник-гример; художник-декоратор; художник-конструктор; художник-скульптор; художник по свету; художник-модельер театрального костюма; художник-реставратор; художник-постановщик; художник-фотограф; мастер-художник по созданию и реставрации музыкальных инструментов; репетитор по вокалу; репетитор по балету; аккомпаниатор-концертмейстер; администратор (старший администратор); заведующий аттракционом; библиотекарь; библиограф; методист библиотеки, клубного учреждения, музея, научно-методического центра народного творчества, дома народного творчества, центра народной культуры (культуры и досуга) и других аналогичных учреждений и организаций; редактор библиотеки, клубного учреждения, музея, научно-методического центра народного творчества, дома народного творчества, центра народной культуры (культуры и досуга) и других аналогичных учреждений и организаций; лектор (экскурсовод); артист-вокалист (солист); артист балета; артист оркестра; артист хора; артист драмы; артист (кукловод) театра кукол; артист симфонического, камерного, эстрадно-симфонического, духового оркестров, оркестра народных инструментов; артист оркестра ансамблей песни и танца, артист эстрадного оркестра (ансамбля); артист балета ансамбля песни и танца, танцевального коллектива; артист хора ансамбля песни и танца, хорового коллектива; артисты - концертные исполнители (всех жанров), кроме артистов - концертных исполнителей вспомогательного состава; репетитор цирковых номеров; хранитель фондов; редактор (музыкальный редактор); специалист по фольклору; специалист по жанрам творчества; специалист по методике клубной работы; методист по составлению кинопрограмм; инспектор манежа (ведущий представление); артист - воздушный гимнаст; артист спортивно-акробатического жанра; артист жанра «эквилибр»; артист жанра дрессуры животных; артист жанра конной дрессуры; артист жанра жонглирования; артист жанра иллюзии; артист коверный, буффонадный клоун, музыкальный эксцентрик, сатирик; артист оркестра цирка; специалист по учетно-хранительской документации; специалист экспозиционного и выставочного отдела; кинооператор; ассистент кинорежиссера; ассистент кинооператора; звукооператор; монтажер; редактор по репертуару.
4. Профессиональная квалификационная группа «Должности руководящего состава учреждений культуры, искусства и кинематографии»
Главный балетмейстер; главный хормейстер; главный художник; режиссер-постановщик; балетмейстер-постановщик; главный дирижер; руководитель литературно-драматургической части; заведующий музыкальной частью; заведующий художественно-постановочной частью, программой (коллектива) цирка; заведующий отделом (сектором) библиотеки; заведующий отделом (сектором) музея; заведующий передвижной выставкой музея; заведующий отделом (сектором) зоопарка; заведующий ветеринарной лабораторией зоопарка; режиссер (дирижер, балетмейстер, хормейстер); звукорежиссер; главный хранитель фондов; заведующий реставрационной мастерской; заведующий отделом (сектором) дома (дворца) культуры, парка культуры и отдыха, научно-методического центра народного творчества, дома народного творчества, центра народной культуры (культуры и досуга) и других аналогичных учреждений и организаций; заведующий отделением (пунктом) по прокату кино- и видеофильмов; заведующий художественно-оформительской мастерской; директор съемочной группы; директор творческого коллектива, программы циркового конвейера; режиссер массовых представлений; заведующий отделом по эксплуатации аттракционной техники; кинорежиссер; руководитель клубного формирования - любительского объединения, студии, коллектива самодеятельного искусства, клуба по интересам.

И вот суть вопроса по каким критериям определить руководителей клубных формирований ко 2 или к 4- ой профессиональной квалификационной группе?

----------


## Натник

> И вот суть вопроса по каким критериям определить руководителей клубных формирований ко 2 или к 4- ой профессиональной квалификационной группе?


я так и думала, что вы с группами путаете, я тоже в них путалась..группы, уровни, категории... :Swoon2:  :Grin: 
Где то мы тут в темах, обсуждали в чем различия между руководителем клубного формирования и руководителем кружка...Надо поискать. *Как я понимаю*, руководитель кружка - это человек, который ведет различные кружки, без особых программ, разработок и прочей лабуды...В кружках состав участников может постоянно меняться. А вот руководитель клубного формирования, например, какого нибудь большого коллектива или любительского объединения, который составляет для своего коллектива программы, планы и всю учебно-творческую канитель. В таких формированиях состав мало меняется. 

Вот и получается, что кто-то руководит кружком, а кто то клубным формированием. Хотя, как нам говорят, кружок - это тоже клубное формирование. А теперь по сути, у нас в сельских ДК - руководители кружков - Профессиональная квалификационная группа «Должности работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии среднего звена". У вас может быть совсем по другому, все зависит от того, чем и кем руководит руководитель. 
Следовательно, руководитель кружка - Профессиональная квалификационная группа «Должности работников культуры, искусства и кинематографии среднего звена"
руководитель клубного формирования (имеется ввиду большого и постоянного) - Профессиональная квалификационная группа «Должности руководящего состава учреждений культуры, искусства и кинематографии».

Возможно я ошибаюсь. :Yes4:

----------

Oxytam (09.02.2017), Алла и Александр (09.02.2017)

----------


## Натник

> Коллеги! Сегодня на семинаре краем уха услышала "да-а-а, теперь придется вводить платные кружки, теперь норма на 1 ставку - 24 человека (в смысле членов клубных формирований) Я спросила: а где это такой документ? А мне - да на сайте Минкульта, в декабре вышел.


Ирина Викторовна, может речь шла об этом приказе? http://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/71235944/

Нам сегодня поведали о нем и о рекомендуемых нормах наполняемости участниками коллективов. В приказе они носят рекомендательный характер, а уже в № 2 "Справочника руководителя учреждения культуры" есть статья "Пошаговая инструкция. Как создать клубное формирование", так там уже приводят как пример, что если проверяющие органы обнаружили, что в коллективе меньше людей, чем положено, это могут признать неэффективным расходованием бюджетных средств.

Я к сожалению, не могу заскринить эту статью с сайта, уже все бонусы израсходовала, а на руках у меня только  ксерокс.

----------

Zabanka (13.02.2017), Ташенька (21.02.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Я к сожалению, не могу заскринить эту статью с сайта


Вот эта статья.https://yadi.sk/i/m-WowIOe3DpoY3

----------

Zabanka (13.02.2017), Варшава (11.02.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

> что если проверяющие органы обнаружили, что в коллективе меньше людей, чем положено, .


а у меня есть свой приказ, где цифры чуть ниже- вместо 8-10 стоит 6-8. ВСЕ министерские таблицы с численностью носят рекомендательный характер.

А если зав.филиалом ведет 4 кружка? кто ему за это ОТДЕЛЬНО платит? получается, он их ведет просто по доброте душевной?

----------

elena1977elena21 (07.01.2018), Алла и Александр (11.02.2017)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> получается, он их ведет просто по доброте душевной?


Получается, что так.  :Yes4:  У меня в моем ДК 1.5 ставки руководителя кружка, а по муниципальному заданию у меня 21 коллектив. Штат - 5 человек, вместе со мной. И что тогда? Кого и за что наказывать нужно будет? Или все же доплата людям нужна за совмещение должностей? А финансирование где брать? 
Нам тут недавно глава района сказал, что до конца года нужно будет сократить 10% Только, куда уж больше, нас оптимизировать?  У нас после оптимизации, как -то, был такой курьез. На районной ярмарке выходит на сцену коллектив из одного ДК, он всем хорошо знаком, этот коллектив, многие в районе его знают. Естественно. и люди, присутствующие  на ярмарке, с творчеством его знакомы. Запели ребята. После песни из толпы голос: "А почему не все поете?" Руководитель не растерялась :"Оптимизация прошла", говорит. Кто в курсе вопроса, все засмеялись, остальные, так удивленно на нас посмотрели.))))

----------

Zabanka (13.02.2017), Леди N (12.02.2017)

----------


## Леди N

Коллеги, а не покажете ли документ о СОВМЕЩЕНИИ ДОЛЖНОСТЕЙ  в культуре? Руководителям разрешается совмещать должности? Всю свою "сознательную" жизнь в СФЕРЕ КУЛЬТУРЫ "сидели" на совместительстве... Руководители кружков работали на ставку- 76,2 часа. (Все эти нормы закреплены локальными актами по согласованию с учредителем). А теперь, в связи с обозначенными Выше проблемами....полная труба......и ...судорожная работа "серых клеточек")) по выходу из ситуации...(((

 а ещё нам грядёт проверка по линии Ростехнадзора...ВПЕРВЫЕ в жизни... а санкнижек у нас нет и не было никогда(((

----------


## Натник

> Руководителям разрешается совмещать должности?


Разрешается...Была в "Справочнике руководителя" статья, сама этим вопросом задавалась. На работе где то бумажка распечатанная, найду и пришлю скан.

----------

Леди N (12.02.2017)

----------


## Натник

> Руководителям разрешается совмещать должности?


К сожалению обещанную бумажку, не нашла, выкинула скорей всего..Я тоже как то хотела оформить на себя 0,5 ст. аккомпаниатора, поэтому искала ответ на ваш вопрос. Находила где то, но не помню где... Но хорошо помню, что внутренее совмещение возможно с разрешения учредителя, т.е. непосредственного руководителя директора. Вот нашла в инете, почитайте http://www.bashinform.ru/likbez/462997/

----------

Zabanka (13.02.2017), Леди N (12.02.2017)

----------


## iulianna

Хочу, к ВАм ещё, обратиться за советом: Мне принесла секретарь подписать приказ: Назначить ответственным за контроль и учёт рабочего времени ФИО - художественного руководителя (т.е. меня). Я Работаю в городском Доме культуры худ.руководителем. Творческих работников около 40. директор хочет, чтобы я контролировала их время работы, и ему докладывала, кого нет на месте и составляла акты. Я от этого отказалась, т.к. своей работы выше крыши, а ещё  и контроль вменить это уже совсем. Так директор, сейчас решил составить приказ, чтобы чуть что, указать на официальность, что я обязана. Подскажите как поступить, и входит ли это в мои обязанности?
В Должностной инструкции у меня это не прописано

----------


## Варшава

> Хочу, к ВАм ещё, обратиться за советом: Мне принесла секретарь подписать приказ: Назначить ответственным за контроль и учёт рабочего времени ФИО - художественного руководителя (т.е. меня). Я Работаю в городском Доме культуры худ.руководителем. Творческих работников около 40. директор хочет, чтобы я контролировала их время работы, и ему докладывала, кого нет на месте и составляла акты. Я от этого отказалась, т.к. своей работы выше крыши, а ещё  и контроль вменить это уже совсем. Так директор, сейчас решил составить приказ, чтобы чуть что, указать на официальность, что я обязана. Подскажите как поступить, и входит ли это в мои обязанности?
> В Должностной инструкции у меня это не прописано


Бедная вы несчастная :Vishenka 28:  но приказ есть приказ.

----------


## iulianna

> Бедная вы несчастная но приказ есть приказ.


Скажите, ну, а по закону должна ли я этим заниматься? Приказ я не подписала, пока.Или это секретаря обязанность, или вахтёра?

----------


## Бирюза

Если у вас, как у художественного руководителя, в подчинении находятся творческие сотрудники,то теоретически, этот как заведующий отделом, который обязан контролировать рабочее время своих подчиненных
поэтому в части контроля рабочего времени - директор прав, 
а учет времени должен вести кадровик составлять табели и сдавать в бухгалтерию

----------


## iulianna

> Если у вас, как у художественного руководителя, в подчинении находятся творческие сотрудники,то теоретически, этот как заведующий отделом, который обязан контролировать рабочее время своих подчиненных


но это же не правильно. у меня рабочий график с 8-17.00. Репетиции коллективов вечером, а днем у них подготовка. Вечером ездить и контролировать людей? это мне, кажется за предельно...... Темболее, что я вообще на время декрета, а требует с меня, и повесили на меня всё, что только можно.

----------


## Варшава

> Скажите, ну, а по закону должна ли я этим заниматься? Приказ я не подписала, пока.Или это секретаря обязанность, или вахтёра?


Да нет такого закона, но есть приказ.....вы его не подписали это уже другой расклад. Директор должен, нет не должен....надо другое слово.....убедить  вас, вы будете это делать и критерии за это получать.

----------

iulianna (17.02.2017)

----------


## Леди N

> но это же не правильно. у меня рабочий график с 8-17.00. Репетиции коллективов вечером, а днем у них подготовка. Вечером ездить и контролировать людей? это мне, кажется за предельно...... Темболее, что я вообще на время декрета, а требует с меня, и повесили на меня всё, что только можно.


Может Вам предложить директору завести журнал, который будет на вахте находиться и каждый приходя- уходя будет прописывать свой приход- уход? Приказ- есть приказ, но ведь и у Вас есть график рабочего времени. Творческие сотрудники не вырабатывают свои часы?- в чём вопрос- то сам- в этом? а раньше кто отслеживал рабочее время сотрудников? мне, кажется, проще всего завести документальную фиксацию на вахте. Да и вахтёр- человек свободный от других обязанностей- он и поставлен для "кто пришёл- кто ушёл" ...просто постарайтесь корректно поговорить с руководством))...

По поводу Дня милиции...Совет: посмотрите в инете названия фильмов о милиции..И названия есть говорящие- для блоков или для конферанса подойти могут , и песни из фильмов-  классные есть..."Просто это- такая работа...охранять Вашу жизнь и покой"....если есть возможность - ролик бы сделать: кадр из фильма, а затем под ту же музыку- кадр из будней Вашей милиции....с Адресом нахождения руководства можно "поиграть"... ну, мол, там РЕШАЕТСЯ ВСЁ)). А ВООБЩЕ ПОПРОБУЙТЕ ПОЙТИ ПО ПРИНЦИПУ - ЮБИЛЕЙ...Так же , как и юбилей человека: Вехи, События, Родные Люди, Подарки, Любимые песни, Долгожданные гости...и обязательно- ЛЮДИ- простые люди,благодарные за то. что "Моя милиция меня бережёт"...ну и будущее ещё)) Статистика какая- нибудь- сколько поступило обучаться профессии- сколько выпущено специалистов- сколько ребят мечтают пойти в "миллиционеры".))

----------

iulianna (17.02.2017), Варшава (17.02.2017)

----------


## lenusik

После последней проверки у на очень строго(  На вахте журнал. Вахтер проставляет время прихода и ухода, а сотрудник расписывается. Если сотрудник уходит из ДК на обед, тоже прописывается. Также вахтер ПРОСТО предупреждается, если сотрудник выходит из ДК по должностным обязанностям (на планерку, расклейку афиш, на выездную программу и т.д.)

----------


## lenusik

Добрый день, коллеги.

У нашего учредителя очередное ноу-хау - ежемесячный отчет по эффективности работы каждого сотрудника РДК. Нет ли каких-нибудь наработок по теме?)

----------


## Рамоновна

> ежемесячный отчет по эффективности работы каждого сотрудника РДК.


а показатели эффективности у вас есть? или нормы труда?

----------

